# Consistency across the smoking chamber - simple mods



## westby (Feb 9, 2015)

I did a lot of reading up on pellet grills before purchasing my Rec Tec and I did note that many people have problems with actual temps vs set temps, consistency across the grates, and getting a good smoke on the meat.  I just did a long smoke this weekend on some butts and had great results.  I had read a lot about a downdraft mod that people are purchasing for around $100 and this intrigued me.  The mod is supposed to help in the areas mentioned above.  I wanted to test the theory and after seeing a mod from Pelletheads, I purchased a $3 3" elbow and used it to pull out exhaust air closer to the middle of chamber rather than from the top.  One other mod I made is pouring about 20# of fullers earth in the bottom of my chamber.  That does two things, sucks up any residual grease that misses my grease tray and helps me hold / maintain temps a bit better in sub freezing weather.













IMAG0896.jpg



__ westby
__ Feb 9, 2015






I had it set at 200 for about an hour while putting some smoke on the butts and the steaks in the pic above.  After pulling the steaks and doing a reverse sear on them on my gasser, I bumped the temp to 230 and let the Rec Tec do it's thing.  Early on in the smoke, there is a bit of a difference from set/actual temp, and grate temp (I have a maverick prove in the rear left corner just behind the elbow.  I think the temp of the meat has a bit of play in this.  The following were smoker set temps, grate temps and meat temps at different stages:

Set temp - 230

Grate temp - 221

Meat temp - 81

Set temp - 230

Grate temp - 221

Meat temp - 115

Set temp - 230

Grate temp - 226

Meat temp - 122

Set temp - 230

Grate temp - 232

Meat temp - 160

I then foiled and raised the temp to 240.

Set temp - 240

Grate temp - 245

Meat temp 200

I am more than ok with these temps.  I can go to bed on overnight cooks and not have to worry about my actual vs set temps.  This unit is rock solid and is very consistent across the chamber.  I think the mods have helped.  The nice thing about the elbow mod is that I can remove it in literally 5 seconds - the downdraft hood for $100 looks good, but is bolted to the chamber.

The results:













IMAG0912.jpg



__ westby
__ Feb 9, 2015






Happy smoking!

Lance


----------



## phrett (Mar 16, 2015)

I use something similar in my GMG Daniel Boone!  Good mod and a decent fix for the price.


----------



## leejay99 (Apr 7, 2017)

I know this was posted a while ago, but I have a Daniel Boone and am wondering how the elbow is attached.  I can't tell from the pic, (I know it isn't a DB.)

Thanks!


----------



## mowin (Apr 7, 2017)

leejay99 said:


> I know this was posted a while ago, but I have a Daniel Boone and am wondering how the elbow is attached.  I can't tell from the pic, (I know it isn't a DB.)
> 
> Thanks!



I've been using one on my DB for a couple yrs now. It definitely does help, but its not a fixall. 
I cut a very narrow "v" in the crimped end of the elbow.  It allowed me to squeeze that end for a easier fit into the opening of the smoke stack. 

I also added a 6" length to bring the pipe down to grate level. However,  with the additional piece, the 2nd shelf wont fit. So i use only the elbow when i need to use the 2nd shelf.


----------



## leejay99 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks! I tried crimping the end in but it still doesn't fit. Wanted to ask before I got too off the deep end, lol.


----------



## noggin (Jan 6, 2019)

leejay99 said:


> Thanks! I tried crimping the end in but it still doesn't fit. Wanted to ask before I got too off the deep end, lol.



I'm pretty dang late to the party, but I just got one of these elbows to fit in my smoker (GMG Daniel Boone) a few minutes ago.  I just cut a slit, not even a 'v', into the crimped end.  I was able to finagle into the stack without much trouble.  I then used a second elbow and adjusted it so that it rests just above the grate but at the back of the smoker.

Did my first smoke on the smoker yesterday, without the elbow.  The controller was set to 275 and I was reading temps from 250 to 350 across the grates.  Hope this makes it better.


----------

